# Wasps already?



## 52Caddy (Jun 5, 2007)

Hits almost 80 today and I've killed about a dozen wasps already. 
Any ideas on what I can do to prevent them from making nest under my eaves? Other than following them around and spraying their nest as they build it? The front of my house has open eaves, or overhangs that they love.

Would those wasp traps help during this time? And where do they come from this early? We've only been above 60F a couple times this year. I'm guessing there's a nest somewhere close that supported a bunch of them overwintering. I thought only a few and the queen were supposed to survive the winter, or am I thinking of some other type of wasp/hornet?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

Queen wasps will come out in the spring looking for places to build their nests, wasp traps are good in the beginning of the season to catch these queens. 

spraying your eves with something like ortho home defence max, or other residue insecticide, is a good way to prevent wasps from building there. especially if you have noticed they like to build in the same areas each year.

I always have to spray the eves on the south side of my house in the spring, they like it where it stays a bit warmer.


----------

